# How To fix a water damaged dvd?



## Jeanea34 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have been asked recently by a relative how can you fix a disc if has been water damaged. I have searched for days on the web. I havent found anything.... Does anyone know if this is even possible?


Thanks


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

water damage?

I always get water on my disks, they seem to work fine, unless your talking about coke and stuff, then i dont think their is a possible way.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if you have coke on it... then use water to clean it 

Are you talking about a cd being immersed in some kind of liquid?


----------



## sn1p34 (Feb 28, 2005)

Water shouden't damage cds.... since cd's are plastic and have a protectected layer over the actual writed content... are you sure they were damaged by water, and not scratched or something like that?


----------



## Jeanea34 (Mar 1, 2006)

It was damaged in katrina...... and they just started going through things and came across there dvds and games damaged. And before throwing everyone away they were curious to find out. So these have been in water for months and she said on some is water stains.

Thanks


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

How you clean them could depend on what sort of contamination is causing the stains. After months under water in a flood zone I imagine they could have come into contact with any number of chemicals that could have damaged the surface enough write them off. 

I think I would for a start try washing one of them with mild lukewarm water with a very mild dishwashing liquid. Just be aware the contamination you are washing off could also be a fine abrasive.


----------



## thegreatjmat (Feb 25, 2006)

the easiest way i find, is to buy new dvds


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

agreed on gerry's comment. If it's rain water... it shouldn't be unusable... but since we are talking about Katrina... it could be possible that it has other damage to it. I guess just try them out and see if it works.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

After you have cleaned it with a mild soapy solution... be sure to remove any affixed paper lables that may have got warped in the flooding (this would cause unneeded vibration issues with your CD drive as it spools up) making your CD/DVD hard to read

Suprised that no one mentioned Disk Dr (or maybe I missed it). I agree that the toxic soup that was caused by katrina may be the absolute wrong thing to have happen to your disks... you can polish off a layer of the CD/DVD material with a disk doctor and see if it works... Also some Game stores (buyback Games, Game Force...etc) have disk cleaning machines in thier stores for refurbish used games... take one by them and see if thier machine makes a difference.. if so look into buying a disk doctor. 

Else 

you may have to look at insurance to replace them =(


----------

